# signs of bad fish?



## live_to_cook (Aug 23, 2000)

I've gotten extremely wary of buying fish from my local supermarkets, even those with large seafood counters. Unfortunately, in Buffalo we don't have the kind of local catch fish stores I was used to in Gulf Coast, Florida.

I'm wondering: is there any good way to tell that supermarket fish is sitting there behind the glass seeping in its own stinky juices? By looking at it I mean. Or is the only way fish-smart shoppers buy with confidence by asking for a sniff before the counterman bags it?


----------



## bob s (Jul 31, 2000)

Looking at the eyes works when the head is on and the fish is suppose to have clear eyes.....keep in mind not all fish have clear eyes and some eyes are damaged as the fish ascends from the depth. The best method you have is your nose. To understand the quality of your seafood counter first determine if you could find it blindfolded.......only bad fish smell like fish....a good counter will have little or no smell. When looking through the glass some fish will have a shine to the skin....an oil slick....this is a sign that the fish is breaking down......some counters will continue to wash the fish to hide this fact. I have little confidence that you can get good fish from the average supermarket.


----------



## live_to_cook (Aug 23, 2000)

I was vague in my initial question, sorry.

What I meant was fish filets (the majority of offerings at supermarkets).

Perhaps demanding a whiff is the only way to tell.


----------



## layjo (Oct 12, 1999)

I have been informed by a few of the chefs I have worked for that fresh fish should smell like sweet sea water and should not have an over-fishy smell. Different fish have different charecteristics in determining freshness. So I like to smell fish before I buy or accept it along with other determining factors, which some of the other repliers mentioned before.

(I.E. Yellow fin Tuna steak should have a dark mahogany-maroonish color and should be moist with slight firmness. or Halibut cut into smaller fillets should be ivory-white colored and with slight firmness with no off/fishy smell...."If it smells like the sea, its a fish for me".

[This message has been edited by layjo (edited September 14, 2000).]


----------



## nick.shu (Jul 18, 2000)

Some quality signs for fish that i have been told to look for:

1) Clear Eyes
2) Firm flesh - flesh that is squeezed and releases excess liquid has been frozen
3) Smell - yes it should smell like the sea. Any smell like ammonia - ask for your money back.
4) Gills have a good red color - with some exceptions. 
5) Scales should be tightly packed.

if i think of any other Qp's i will post them.


----------

